
The first privately owned EPIC camera has already been stolen - acangiano
http://reduser.net/forum/showthread.php?t=53549
======
ghshephard
From:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Digital_Cinema_Camera_Compa...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Digital_Cinema_Camera_Company#Epic)

"The Red Digital Cinema Camera Company manufactures digital cinematography
cameras and accessories for professional and cinematic use. The company was
created and financed by Oakley founder Jim Jannard with the publicly expressed
intent to reinvent the camera industry. The company's main product is the Red
One, which can record at resolutions up to 4,096 horizontal by 2,304 vertical
pixels, directly to flash or hard disk storage. It features a single Super
35-sized CMOS sensor and a cinematography industry standard PL mount."

"Epic Brains will record a data rate of 225 MB/s. The sensor sizes will be
Super 35, 135 film, 645 (medium format), and 617, equivalent to the Linhof
Technorama camera (the 617 will record a data-rate of 500 MB/s). Horizontal
resolutions will range from 5k to 28k (the latter is the equivalent of 261
megapixels) and could be printed onto 70 mm IMAX 15/70 without the need for
the IMAX Digital Media Remastering (DMR). "

~~~
seanalltogether
One additional thing to note is you can rent 4 of these for the cost of a
single panavision film camera, excluding the now unnecessary cost of film
stock. Tell a director he can have up to 4 cameras on a scene and keep them
running all day with no additional cost and you have a very happy director.

~~~
forgotusername
Nice, that's only 18Tb of storage (I think) required to record 225Mb/sec
literally all day.

~~~
dstein
And 6 of the WD 3TB drives at newegg would cost only $1374, which blows my
mind when I think about it.

------
protomyth
RED is offering a 100k reward
<http://reduser.net/forum/showthread.php?t=53561>

------
hapless
Seeing as it's nearly one-of-a-kind, that's going to be really hard to fence.

If you have the kind of skills required to sell this stolen camera, you might
as well have gone into enterprise sales or something, and avoided the whole
"grand larceny" rap.

~~~
bsk
Yeah, right. Enterprises like to check ppl history before hiring them. One can
have mad skills and still be unable to find a job or business opportunity.

------
pierrefar
For those who don't know, what is so special about this camera?

~~~
kls
I second this, while I get that it is the only one, what makes it so special,
was it a prototype, is it some sort of super collector version?

~~~
mashmac2
This specific EPIC is special in that it's #6, the only one in the 'wild'
right now.

<http://reduser.net/forum/showthread.php?t=53099>

(Numbers 1-5 were kept by Jim, the next few are going to the early, early
owners of the RED ONE, so they are certainly exclusive).

------
proee
Since it stamps all footage with the serial number, how is this device going
to be useful to anyone?

~~~
davidcollantes
Industrial espionage would not care about that. They are after something else.

~~~
Bud
This comment seems right on target. This was stolen so somebody can duplicate
the technology and learn from it. This won't be fenced.

~~~
winfred
That's quite obviously the case. A normal burglar will always try his best to
avoid breaking and entering in a house where people are at home.

~~~
rdl
Actually, I'd bet on just random theft from obviously absurdly rich people
staying in the Alps over the holidays. If this were industrial theft, I would
have gotten in/out faster (without going for wallets). Also I don't think the
kind of professional thief you'd engage to do an industrial theft would want
to risk robbing a house full of people unless there were no better options.

The question is what does the first level fence do once he receives this --
he'll search on google and see what it is, and it will be obviously impossible
to sell. He could try to fence it to a competitor for industrial espionage,
unless he had existing contacts at Red's competitors (who? Sony?), they'd
probably refuse or contact the police.

The safest bet is probably to destroy it, unfortunately.

~~~
Someone
Safest, yes, but probably not the economical thing to do. Pass it through five
or six hands or so, and it could end up with someone who has a watertight
alibi and 'found it in an alley', and returned it for the finder's fee.

------
mtw
How is this "hacker news" material? it was a production camera, not a
prototype, stolen probably by thieves who had no idea what it was.

~~~
hopeless
From the discussion in the link, it seems that the unfortunate victim had
previously discussed his holiday plans. If this was anything other than a
random attack, that information "leakage" could have been a contributing
factor. Issues of privacy, openness, and information security are all long-
standing HN themes.

~~~
mtw
ok but how is it different from the millions of people using Facebook or
foursquare stating when they leave home or where they leave their precious
gear? Lots of cases of people who got their ferrari or jaguar xkrs stolen
because they bragged about holidays on facebook.

It seems a lot of noise for me for just one camera. The new PMW-F3s from Sony
costs as much as one epic and are as formidable/game-chaning as the epic, but
apparently everything about RED should be seen like big news...

~~~
Bud
The Sony's specs do not seem to measure up to this RED unit, at least from
what's been posted in this thread and the spec sheet I just skimmed.

The RED also has a substantially higher "whoa" index.

------
quizbiz
Just curious, how much is it worth?

------
ck2
(update: I somehow read it wrong, it wasn't the car, it was their house)

Not that it's their fault they are a victim of a terrible crime, but
seriously, who would leave that in a car overnight?

I don't even leave my factory radio in the car overnight. Thieves are stupid
and will break a window just to find out later they got nothing, you cannot
"out logic" them, as there is no logic.

~~~
millerc
May I point out the camera was not in a car. The perpetrators actually robbed
a house full of adults and children, while everyone was sleeping. It's almost
a miracle nobody was hurt/killed.

~~~
puredemo
Very few burglars hurt or kill people. Hardly a miracle.

~~~
dhughes
Very few burglars would bother to enter a house with people in it, the risk is
too great for a few unknown things unless they knew something very valuable
was there and worth the risk.

